# CRUXUS' thread.



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is the Red tegu I won from Ben Siegel! what a size difference compared to my extreme hatchling!
Cruxus is a lot more shy than my extreme as well, basking for three hours in the morning and staying burrowed the rest of the day!

Heres a video:
(Ill try to get more pics of him up soon, if I can catch him out and about)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkidi6SqBg4


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 4, 2011)

_Very cute but for the name Cruxus is spelled with an I, Crixus? It's named after the Spartacus character right?_


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

shiiiiiiiit! 
you're right!! 
what the heck was i thinking =(


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 4, 2011)

_:blush: For the longest time while watching the first series I thought it was Quicksus,.. like quick sand. Because that's what it sounded like they were saying to me until I looked it up. _


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

lol...GREAT SHOW THOUGH! haha =)


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome tegu. What size enclosure are you keeping him in? Any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

He is in a 4x2x15 for now.
the top is Crixus' enclosure and the bottom is Spartacus' enclosure


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2011)

The cage looks huge in the video compared to him. It looks almost like he is walking around out in the wild.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

lol yeah he's still pretty small but definitely bigger than tiny Spartacus.
but Spartacus has so much spunk I bet he would try to fight off Crixus If I ever had them together!
yesterday I put two small rocks in Spartacus' enclosure and he went into fight mode right away TOWARDS THE ROCKS!!
It was SO funny!! he huffed, stood taller on his feet and TAIL WHIPPED the ROCKS!! then he started circling them while doing this weird defensive dash towards them.
he even had his "snake tail" going!! It was hilarious!! He definitely didn't like those rocks invading his territory!! lol so i took them out.


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 4, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> lol yeah he's still pretty small but definitely bigger than tiny Spartacus.
> but Spartacus has so much spunk I bet he would try to fight off Crixus If I ever had them together!
> yesterday I put two small rocks in Spartacus' enclosure and he went into fight mode right away TOWARDS THE ROCKS!!
> It was SO funny!! he huffed, stood taller on his feet and TAIL WHIPPED the ROCKS!! then he started circling them while doing this weird defensive dash towards them.
> he even had his "snake tail" going!! It was hilarious!! He definitely didn't like those rocks invading his territory!! lol so i took them out.



I can picture it in my mind so clearly, good stuff.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 4, 2011)

It was HILARIOUS! so wish I had gotten it on camera! He thinks of himself as a little B.A.M.F! lol


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 7, 2011)

You have to get video of that lol. Mine threw a pinky into the wall today. I had to laugh a little. I just looked at him and laughed and told him it's already dead. I want another gu now lol. Was thinking a red female.


----------

